# 2 Problems I have PLEASE HELP PLEASE...



## MrSoap (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi My name is MySoap or you can call me mike or Mikey or Michael if you like LOL..

I am starting up soap company and I have been spending hrs and $$$ trying out all kinds of ways..I am using MP and I using Goats milk MP and the 2 problems I am having is..

1.   I have tried to use soo much Smell oils to make it smell good and I still smell the MP I even used a full OZ of Smell oils and when I wash with it I can't smell it. My skin does not smell like it anymore..How can I find a sense that will stay on my skin after I wash..What am I doing wrong?

2.   I am using MP as you know and goats milk MP and after I make the soap I am using the microwave to melt it..after I make it and it sets I wash my hands with it to test it and my hands feel DRY soo dry and tight like the soap has dried my hands all up..and my hands feel yukkky. I have tried soo may things to add to the MP to make my hand feel moist after words. I have added oils..I have added lotions and nothing works..

Can somone help me with these 2 problems?? PLEASE


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 29, 2008)

Part of your drying problem might be the fact that you are using the microwave, i find that when I use a double boiler, the soap is a bit more creamy.  Also, have you tried adding shea butter to your base?  I use a shea butter base and also add some shea to it while melting, it is wonderful.

How much of an oil are you using?  Are you using FO's or EO's?


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 29, 2008)

There will not be a difference in dryness from microwave to double boiler. I have seen you post this before Dragon but I don't agree. It is going to be the ingredient make up that is  or is not drying & you will not change the ingredient make up by different methods of heating.

I have questions for you MrSoap:

1)What brand base are you using?

2)When you say you added a full oz to the soap,  how much soap did you add it to?

3)What websites or book are you using for reference?

As for a fragrance staying on the skin, that is not likely to happen. In the world of bath & body you can break it down into 2 main categories, leave on products & rinse off products.

Leave on products are like lotions, lip balms & body mists, products that you leave on your skin, these will give you fragrance.

Rinse off products are just that, products you rinse off, soap, scrubs, body washes, etc. You can not expect a product you rub across your skin & then rinse off, to leave a lingering scent. On occasion you might get a little fragrance, but if you are looking for scent, soap is nt the route to take. Out of 100 quality fragrances, maybe 6-8 will leave a scent, maybe not that many.

By using too much fragrance you run the risk of burning your skin or someone else.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't do MP soaps however why not take a step back and not worry about your 'soap company' and work on making soaps and how to make them right.   Do some research and find out how to make MP soap first and do it right.  

Google can be your best friend right now when your learning how to make just about anything.....


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 29, 2008)

Lots of info out there on your questions, just as Faithy said;  GOOGLE IT!

Paul


----------



## Lane (Jan 29, 2008)

faithy said:
			
		

> step back and not worry about your 'soap company' and work on making soaps and how to make them right.   Do some research and find out how to make MP soap first and do it right.


 Completely agrees. You want to make sure you can produce a soap you are 100% happy with and want to put your name on before you jump in and give yourself a bad rap.

What base are you using? There are TONS of really good bases out there...


----------

